# What can live with an adult whites tree frog??



## Hana (Jun 18, 2008)

i got him(i say him, thats what i bought him as) a few years back and would like to get in a room mate. i read somewhere on here a guy that was going to put one in with his cresties (geckos i think he ment but i could be wrong) so it got me thinking, what else could he live with or am i best to hunt for an adult whites????


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

i've seen anoles being kept with WTF's, not sure cresties would be a good idea


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

another whites treefrog?


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

exoticsandtropics said:


> another whites treefrog?


 
exactly what i was going to say lol, go for another aduly whites, getting a baby one, runs the risk of the other adult one eating it!! and you wouldn't want that


----------



## Hana (Jun 18, 2008)

jennlovesfrogs said:


> exactly what i was going to say lol, go for another aduly whites, getting a baby one, runs the risk of the other adult one eating it!! and you wouldn't want that


 
exactly. i know the obvious is another whites i was just intrigued when i read the post from the other guy but thank you for stating the obvious:notworthy::lol2:

I have been looking for an adult but they arnt as easy to come across as youngsters n im not risking putting a juvis in


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

yep, know totally where you are coming from, I wanted to find another male adult to go in with mine, but can't find them for gold dust! plenty of babies, but these would be gone by morning! LOL


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

a chap i know who has over 300 animals and breeds cresties etc keeps an adult WTF with an adult crestie and its worked for him, cant say that i would chance it personally though lol!


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

daftlassieEmma said:


> i've seen anoles being kept with WTF's, not sure cresties would be a good idea


whites easily get big enough to eat an adult anole. 



chondro13 said:


> a chap i know who has over 300 animals and breeds cresties etc keeps an adult WTF with an adult crestie and its worked for him, cant say that i would chance it personally though lol!


isnt there a risk of the whites carrying a disease (sorry i cant remember the name) that kills most gecko species


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

spend_day said:


> isnt there a risk of the whites carrying a disease (sorry i cant remember the name) that kills most gecko species



quite possibly! hence why id never try it myself, this guys been keeping them together for over 5 years though so cant be all bad...


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I personally just keep one species in each tank, I worry about spread of infection and diseases etc. plus the difference in the husbandry and food, on and on really, also whites grow so fast that what maybe a similar size 'roomie' one week, may not be the following week.

keep looking for an adult whites, try some free ad's sites and see if you can find any for sale on there.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> quite possibly! hence why id never try it myself, this guys been keeping them together for over 5 years though so cant be all bad...


yeah i dont think all whites carry it, just there is a risk that some do


----------



## Hana (Jun 18, 2008)

this is why i asked first, i knew the hazards of putting small whites in but i was just curious about other species. i went to a rep shop today and got excited cus they had a tank labelled adult whites tree frog and white lipped tree frogs together but gess what no whites only white lipped


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

exoticsandtropics said:


> another whites treefrog?



Exactly!!!!

Whites will eat anything even things that are too big for their mouths!! Cresties mind you can die if exposed to the amount of heat whites need to thrive.

Marina


----------



## Hana (Jun 18, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> Exactly!!!!
> 
> Whites will eat anything even things that are too big for their mouths!! Cresties mind you can die if exposed to the amount of heat whites need to thrive.
> 
> Marina


 this is why i quationed it because i wasnt sure about different species co-habiting


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

i have heard of white lipped treefrogs being housed with whites, they get about the same size (well a little bit bigger) and lives in the same geological range as whites


----------



## Hana (Jun 18, 2008)

spend_day said:


> i have heard of white lipped treefrogs being housed with whites, they get about the same size (well a little bit bigger) and lives in the same geological range as whites


I saw whites being housed with white lipped in a shop at the weekend. only thing im thinking is if you cant put juvis in with an adult so what happens if you put an adult in with another and one is slighty bigger???
DOes that make sense :lol2:


----------



## AMDNORTH (Mar 5, 2008)

*Whites*

As long as all the creatures are well fed then the whites "should" not start eating everything in sight.

They are like toads, if it moves they'll eat it. They are good with whites of the same size (ish), but I would not recomend small anoles. I had a large chinese tree frog in with my adult whites and they even tried amplexus!

Andrew


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

White Lipped Tree Frogs can be housed with a Whites no problem. Obviously the same size, as a whites will not stop eating. Once i fed each of my adults a rat pup and my largest one went back for seconds, then ate a passing cricket, THEN was trying to get to the box of locust outside the terrarium because he saw them moving! He's a machine!

But yeah, same requirements and from pretty much the same region in the world.


----------



## Hana (Jun 18, 2008)

hmm....now im stumped cus i dont want to get another one then end up with a dead one but the one i have looks so lonely.

danny-rat pup??? i didnt realise they could eat them


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

Hana said:


> hmm....now im stumped cus i dont want to get another one then end up with a dead one but the one i have looks so lonely.
> 
> danny-rat pup??? i didnt realise they could eat them


My adults can. they are pretty big!


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

how big are your adults? my juvies are massive already, they are probably around 5-6 mths old! LOL probably around 3-4 inches or so at a guess, and growing fast!!


----------



## Hana (Jun 18, 2008)

jennlovesfrogs said:


> how big are your adults? my juvies are massive already, they are probably around 5-6 mths old! LOL probably around 3-4 inches or so at a guess, and growing fast!!


 
i will try to post a pictre later on tonight so you can see his size


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

cool thanks!


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Dont put any other frogs in as whites are large and will eat any thing that can get in there mouths. Anoles would be ok just make sure that they are not small as they could be eaten or attacked. IMO and that of many many others intermixing species of frogs is a big no no as it runs the risk of so many problems it is just not worth it.

The best thing to go with a whites tree frog is another whites tree frog. if your getting board why not get a few and try breading them?


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I agree here, just not worth the risk and would be terribly sad if anything bad happened. I keep lots of different frogs an they all have their own tanks, no reason why you can't get another adult whites, they are available, might take a bit longer to find than a baby one, but worth it in the end. and anyway whites are fab little guys, I love their little personalities and are very funny to watch.


----------



## Bebeop1980 (Jul 10, 2008)

knighty said:


> Anoles would be ok just make sure that they are not small as they could be eaten or attacked.



Under no circumstance put Anoles in with whites, they will as a fact eat them. Also Amphibians can carry viruses that are harmful to certain reptiles so i would avoid this especially with Crested Geckos as they have a low tolerance to some of theses which are deadly.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I think it is best to keep a single species in a tank at a time, you do see them mixing them in pet shops, but this is usually for very short periods and the creatures inside are mostly babies. I certainly wouldn't put a small baby whites in with my 'near' adults, it wouldn't be there in the morning! my guys really do eat ANYTHING!


----------



## Hana (Jun 18, 2008)

i just want people to know that i have never mixed species, i just read it somewhere and i got curious. i dont want people thinking im a bad owner and put anything in with anything, in my opinion its not good practice, as iv said i was jsut curious.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

oh no hun, we never for one second thought youu were!  just posting advice here is all, and it isn't just aimed at one person, others read these posts too and also might have the same questions and need answers. 

Have you had any luck tracking down another adult?


----------



## Hana (Jun 18, 2008)

not yet. there is possibly a place in nottingham that has got them,, im going to go on sat and see if they have any


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

Hana said:


> not yet. there is possibly a place in nottingham that has got them,, im going to go on sat and see if they have any


 
good luck!! let us know if you do : victory:


----------



## Hana (Jun 18, 2008)

ok so here is the man in question


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

ohhhhh he's lovely!!! love him!! I just love their expresions sweet little guy, how old is he? he looks tiny compared to my blobs LOL


----------



## Hana (Jun 18, 2008)

iv had him about 2 n a half years, i have questioned his size when that guy said his ate a rat pup. i do think he is a lil biddy version. lol


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

wow he is teeny then! bless him.


----------



## Hana (Jun 18, 2008)

after yourreaction im thinking against putting another one in cus the new one will prob be alot bigger than him wont it???


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

Hana said:


> after yourreaction im thinking against putting another one in cus the new one will prob be alot bigger than him wont it???


 
how big is he, average in length?? like I said mine are about 5-6 mths and already around 3 inches, the smallest being just under 3 inches.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

i had a baby crestie and i put a small whites with it the crestie ate it in 24hours.


----------



## Hana (Jun 18, 2008)

jennlovesfrogs said:


> how big is he, average in length?? like I said mine are about 5-6 mths and already around 3 inches, the smallest being just under 3 inches.


 
iv just measured hi and his body is approx 3inches by 1 inches.

Heres a pic of him next to a 50p for comparison. how big are yours??

the pics arn't too good but you can roughly get the idea


----------



## Hana (Jun 18, 2008)

sam1989 said:


> i had a baby crestie and i put a small whites with it the crestie ate it in 24hours.


thank you for that post, even though my mind was already made up, that just signed and sealed my decision, thanks.
its not worth putting wither species at risk


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

yeh i was pretty shocked but that crestie actually used to bite when u picked it up which is very unusal for a crestie lol.


----------



## Hana (Jun 18, 2008)

lol, i guess none f them are normal haha. did you get another whites??


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

mine are around the same same now, if not a teeny bit bigger, and much plumper! have that lovely dumpy frog look now. and I do only feed them crix and only around 6 each, just started feeding them every other day now. bless them, what are you feeding you guy and how often?


----------



## Hana (Jun 18, 2008)

i feed him ecery other day. maybe i should up that. when i bought him i was instructed to feed him every 3-4 days dusted in powder once a week up until a year old then after that every other day and still dust with powder once a week. 
Me now thinks that this info was wrong. hmm......back to the studying i go and i think a change needs to be made if he is ment to be nice and round and plump


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I was told to feed everyday dust twice a week up to age 1 then feed every 2-3 days and dust once a week when over this age, I might be wrong, but seems to right by everything else I have read.


----------



## Hana (Jun 18, 2008)

it must be the advice i was given is wrong. i looked on a few caresheets yday and they said to feed everyday


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Bebeop1980 said:


> Under no circumstance put Anoles in with whites, they will as a fact eat them. Also Amphibians can carry viruses that are harmful to certain reptiles so i would avoid this especially with Crested Geckos as they have a low tolerance to some of theses which are deadly.


Yes they may run the risk of being eaten, but i have and have seen anoles kept with numerous different species of frogs and have lived succesfully both frog and lizard. Just provide lots of space and hiding places and you should be fine. Amphibian viruses are some what restricted in captivity and providing propper care and cleaning is given you have a very minimal risk. Make sure everything is quarentined before hand and by from good repetable shops.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

knighty said:


> Yes they may run the risk of being eaten, but i have and have seen anoles kept with numerous different species of frogs and have lived succesfully both frog and lizard. Just provide lots of space and hiding places and you should be fine. Amphibian viruses are some what restricted in captivity and providing propper care and cleaning is given you have a very minimal risk. Make sure everything is quarentined before hand and by from good repetable shops.


Anoles are compatable with a few frog species but not whites. An adult white will quite happly see the anole as dinner, due to the vast differences regardless of hiding places. 

I have mixed anoles with USA tree frogs (green and grey) succesfully and have a community viv set up with them in, but you have to keep things of a certain size together if not they become dinner. Mixing species takes alot of time, patiece and research and is not a matter of just rhowing things together. 

The OP has made the right decision anyway, as a white is not a frog that can be mixed with other species succesfully.


----------



## equium (Mar 15, 2009)

if you do want to keep another species with ur whites why not try a white lipped treefrog as they do co-exist in the wild. make sure tho they are both a simlar size or you will end up with one fat frog


----------



## kieran8143 (Mar 10, 2008)

got some wtf's in the shop i work in. it's in drayton pm for more details


----------



## Hana (Jun 18, 2008)

kieran8143 said:


> got some wtf's in the shop i work in. it's in drayton pm for more details


 Where is drayton??:lol2:


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

*>*

I always thought whites were best only with whites.


----------

